# Merry Christmas to all who celebrate this day



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope each and every day finds you healthy and happy. I have a couple of friends that do not celebrate Christmas, but we still wish each other a wonderful day.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I certainly celebrate Christmas and worship the one that Christmas is all about. Jesus!

You know, I think it's funny to see all of those people that don't believe in Jesus the only reason Christmas exist in the first place, out shopping and spending money for something they don't believe in. 

If you take Christ out of Christmas you don't have Christmas at all, it would be just another day.

Now that I got that off of my chest, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!



Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

I follow the only life giving light we have, at the stroke of midnight on the 24th December the sun climbs it's first degree back towards the Meridian, this astro-mechanical attribute can never be changed or altered by mankind or governed by giving it a name, but it can be witnessed by all, every sidereal and tropical year in every climb and every day.

The king will soon return after his slumber which he is half way ATM,

Soon Janus will have forgot the year that came before and will be looking towards the new one to come.

A poem.

Life is a camera
The film is photsynthesis
From which everything developed.

And like clockwork everything works perfectly.






Have a good one and beckon-in the new year,

Tar Barrel in Dale, Fire In Snow,


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you!
And Happy Christmas to you as well!
Hope you and yours are all happy, healthy and free!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Tag!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hoss said:


> I certainly celebrate Christmas and worship the one that Christmas is all about. Jesus!
> 
> You know, I think it's funny to see all of those people that don't believe in Jesus the only reason Christmas exist in the first place, out shopping and spending money for something they don't believe in.
> 
> ...


Amen to that! Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

People have forgotten what came before the one named Jesus or Adonis, before the Greek Gods were dreams from narcotics and virgins from the well, the Putealis, much is to be gleaned inside another book called, The Golden Bough By Sir James Frazer, in here he talks from the direct observations of the natives recorded by the Magi of the West who frequented and observed and recorded the myths and lives of those who came before, like the first Australians who have spoken records going back fifty thousand years or more.

All such roads lead back to nature itself, before the first words were written, before the Magi claimed to have stay over the Sun in order or gaining penance from an unsuspecting populous, long before burnt offerings and second rabinical temple parlance became the normal ways of telling fables, riddles and parables.

What has this to do with Xmas one might ask, well everything, if you look back far enough, all came directly from the natives themselves and observations from their immediate environments, called nature under the sun.

A Poem

Happy the wo-man studying natures laws
Through known effects can trace the secret cause
Minds possessing in a quiet state
Fearless of fortune and resigned to fate.

Light in darkness evolved from the same journey in the far Northern climbs, and is celebrated a week earlier than the position of the sun at the bottom of the biblical mountains on the 21 December.

See the seven lights upon the window sill and the crown of Lucia, the same seven golden candlesticks mentioned in the bible, the same seven churches built in honour of the sun in Asia.






Be happy, be safe in the knowledge of where the traditions actually came from, were bent, twisted and borrewed, the truth will set us all free, and with the truth comes unconditional love and happiness.

To ignore the past is to deny the future.






The Science behind the biblical curtains that are currently closed to all that know and another can tell.

What goes around comes around and cannot be altered but can be observed today if you look up.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mSmPtR


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mPtD85


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mSqTuh

Czech-2013-Prague-Astronomical_clock_face by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MERRY CHRISTMAS mr. tag and all my other slingshootist brother & sister figers as well.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas all


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Merry Christmas TAG and out to the rest of you sling-derelicts too. Indeed we have professors and doctors and scientists and poets and deep thinkers and artists on this Forum. However, the dark truth is that if you shoot a slingshot then you are a forever rebel! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Merry Christmas TAG and out to the rest of you sling-derelicts too. Indeed we have professors and doctors and scientists and poets and deep thinkers and artists on this Forum. However, the dark truth is that if you shoot a slingshot then you are a forever rebel! Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas Moses!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> Merry Christmas all



and to all a Good Night!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Merry Christmas! God bless the merry people!


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Taxus Bacata

org_SkiptonCastleConduitCourtYewtree by apprentice 01, on Flickr

A wheel within a wheel.

20170521_203842 by apprentice 01, on Flickr

On the Western shores of Ireland Bundoran

sunset-through-stone by apprentice 01, on Flickr

To deny the past is to be fooled by the future.











Cardo/Latin = Hinge = Card-inal, doors and gateways have hinges, the dawn of summer begins as the sun climbs above the equator on 21st March and passes below the equator again on 23 September.
Thus Christos/Christ is born on 21st March and is crucified on the crossing or the sun going down below the equator again on 23 September.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Happy JESUS birthday celebration.
May you love and be loved.
ukj


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Merry Xmas.

Yeah man... that's me. Loooong time ago.

"What do you want for Xmas?", asked my teacher pretending to be a fat old guy dressed in red.

"Oh... hook me up with your daughter", said I (I had a crush on her).... never happen. In fact, he started avoiding me.

Weird guy.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Merry Christmas every'yin!


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🎅 Merry Christmas 🎅 
May you all have a wonderful, happy, loving, blessed day filled with laughter and great times with our families and friends ❤ 💕


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Merry Christmas. I shot the angel off the top of the tree from across the house.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Meanwhile at Karachi Airport while waiting for their luggage....













Musical duo performs Christmas classic at Karachi airport | The Express Tribune


Merry Christmas everyone — make love not war, writes one of the performers on his Facebook post




tribune.com.pk


----------

